# Tow hook thread size



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

does anybody know what size/pitch the TT tow hook is? i wanna know because im planning on making a custom licence plate holder that i can take off at will. i have a friend that did thins on his 350Z but i need to know the size and cant find it any where, and i lost my own took hook, thanks


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

If it's the same as a mkIV (and it should be), it's M18x2.5, left-hand thread.

Edit:

Apparently our tow hooks are not the same as all mkIVs. I just measured mine, and the width is ~20mm, pitch is ~3mm. Thread is right-hand.

The threads aren't your normal unified thread, either. They're more of a modified buttress thread. Here's a picture for reference:


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks, ill ask my friend that has an mkiv if i can borrow his to make sure, i didnt thought of that, i think ill make a couple extra ones, here in Colorado, front plate is required and sucks, i wanna be able to remove it easily at shows and meets


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

lite1979 said:


> If it's the same as a mkIV (and it should be), it's M18x2.5, left-hand thread.


It is the same.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

oh, you think i can find this hook at the dealer? i can just chop it, weld, and fab


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Find one in the classifieds from a car being parted, I bet it'll cost you $10


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

Now I am new to the TT game, just picked up my 225 roadster a month ago, but my understanding is that the tow hook connection is behind the lower passenger side grill, as it is on most audis and vdubs. However, on the 225, we have an intercooler back there. I love the look of the floating license plate, but i think it would adversely affect performance on the 225 =(
At least in my head it would :beer:
Good luck anyhow, and make sure you post pics! You really had me thinking about doing this too!


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ghostalker said:


> Now I am new to the TT game, just picked up my 225 roadster a month ago, but my understanding is that the tow hook connection is behind the lower passenger side grill, as it is on most audis and vdubs. However, on the 225, we have an intercooler back there. I love the look of the floating license plate, but i think it would adversely affect performance on the 225 =(
> At least in my head it would :beer:
> Good luck anyhow, and make sure you post pics! You really had me thinking about doing this too!


you can make it to sit just above the lower grille by adding like 8" (plate height of extension) so wont be bisable, im going front mount intercoller, so i dont worry to much about it, you should try it, if you make it your self, its like $15 worth of materials if any


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry to revive an old thread, I bought a m18 x 2.5 tow hook based on the above recommendation and it just slips into the hole, clearly to small. Also the factory hook is right hand thread (righty tighty lefty loosey) Anyone know what the actual threat pitch / bolt size is????

Car is a 2003 Tt 225 Quattro if that makes a difference which it shouldn't....


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

224Rebels:

Thanks for reviving this thread. I've modified my first response with my measurements, and it looks like we're looking for a modified buttress right-hand M20x3 to fit into the tow hook (front and rear are the same, FYI).

I took these measurements from the tow hook that came with my 2001 Audi TT 225 Quattro Coupe. I can't speak for roadsters, or 180hp or FWD versions of the car.


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

lite1979 said:


> 224Rebels:
> 
> Thanks for reviving this thread. I've modified my first response with my measurements, and it looks like we're looking for a modified buttress right-hand M20x3 to fit into the tow hook (front and rear are the same, FYI).
> 
> I took these measurements from the tow hook that came with my 2001 Audi TT 225 Quattro Coupe. I can't speak for roadsters, or 180hp or FWD versions of the car.


Thanks for the reply lite 1979. I agree with the m20x3. I got the same measurement when I measured with a caliper myself. My tow hook looks the same as the picture you posted above. Front and rear are the same, measurements from an 03 Quattro coupe 225


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

I guess my next question is where the hell do i buy a m20 x 3 tow hook?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

If you just need a TT tow hook, you can find them on ebay or ECS pretty easily. If you're looking for threaded stock to make a license plate holder or something, then I'd start with a place like Fastenal to see what they sell.


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

lite1979 said:


> If you just need a TT tow hook, you can find them on ebay or ECS pretty easily. If you're looking for threaded stock to make a license plate holder or something, then I'd start with a place like Fastenal to see what they sell.


I'm looking for one of those anodized aluminum decorative tow hooks.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The TT uses the same thread as a 996/986 Porsche, so you can use their plate relocation setups or tow hooks.


----------

